# Attempted robbery/theft of motorhome - be warned!



## Bob45

A friend of mine has just got back from a fantastic 5 weeks touring France and Spain, except for two awful experiences. While on a motorway near Barcelona he heard a loud noise from the rear of the van. A silver Mercedes overtook him and the passenger gestured for him to pull in. When he did and got out of his M/H the man was friendly and pointed underneath the M/H. My friend refused to look there and the man then attempted to open the passenger door just as the driver of the Mercedes tried to get in through the drivers side. My friend jostled with one while his wife screamed and kept pressing the horn. Luckily the two thieves took fright and drove off but it was a very frightening experience. He thinks they threw something at the kitchen window to make the noise.
Two days later they had a breakin while parked up at a railway station and had their laptop, binoculars and other items stolen plus much damage to the lock on the habitation door.
Just a reminder to be vigilant and only stop when you want to and to take great care in selecting a park place while sight seeing.

Bob45


----------



## tonyt

................... and fit a decent alarm with a panic button in the cab.

I'm sure the accessory loop on the Strikeback could be adapted quite easily to take a simple push button trigger in the cab - Eddie VB?


----------



## CliffyP

Get a bloody big dog, best deterent ever.


----------



## Mike48

I've posted an identical experience on here about driving through Barcelona. It happened to me but I didn't stop. The "offenders" were driving a very smart Audi.


----------



## tel999

Hi
We have 2 very large German Sheppards. Ever since they were 6 weeks old we have hit them on the nose and removed there food with hand puppets dressed up as " Barcelona Bandits ". So far they have yet to get there revenge.
Seriously, we have a A4 laminated card that states we will follow anyone to a recognised Police Station. We will not open the doors or windows.


----------



## eddievanbitz

tonyt said:


> ................... and fit a decent alarm with a panic button in the cab.
> 
> I'm sure the accessory loop on the Strikeback could be adapted quite easily to take a simple push button trigger in the cab - Eddie VB?


The latest version of Strikeback has a panic button, but to be fair Strikeback is not really designed to be of use when a "hand to hand" situation developes.

I am not qualified to offer advice for such situations, as my advice would have to be different, to what I would actually do in that situation. I would personally have grappled and only been happy with him tied up with gaffer tape suffering a selection on cuts and bruises (some of which would have happened in the tussle, some perhaps after :evil: ) being deposited to the local Police station.

There are very good books on the market, one that offers a specific motorhome solution to avoid conflict and trouble abroad. Available through I believe Amazon

Eddie


----------



## raynipper

It's possible to buy legally in France CS gas (mace) and electric 'stun' equipment.

Of course I don't bring mine to UK................... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## hogan

Plastic cable fixing.if you can immobilise the attacker,all you need is one cable strap to secure him to the ground. 
This is the way the Dutch police do it and is a lot more effective that hand cuffs


----------



## Mike48

Following my Barcelona experience this what I do. 

About 10 miles from the City I pull tightly in front of a large truck and stay there until I pass the toll booth on the far side of the City because, the problem mainly occurs on the "free" section. I do this because the "bandits" pull in behind you in order to throw their bricks at your van to kid you into thinking something is wrong. After doing this they pull along side you signalling that something is wrong with your van. 

The golden rule is don't stop. If you do you will be robbed. I've spoken to two couples who have experieced these bandits. A Dutch couple had their money and passports stolen and a British couple who towed a caravan were physically assauted. Despite this experience I have no hesitation in travelling via Barcelona; if you are cautious and are aware of the possibilities there should be no problem as long as you do not stop.

I do not think the sign saying I will follow you to a recognised police station is a good idea. You could be taken to a remote road where you will be forced to stop and then anything could happen.


----------



## billym

Quote

...take great care in selecting a park place while sight seeing.


Bob45


Bob. Have you any suggestions as to how to do that ?


----------



## nicholsong

How prevelant is this in Spain gnerally? I want to go into rural Spain generally but will want to visit Toledo, Grenada etc. - any problem outside Barcelona?

Geoff


----------



## seanoo

hi nicholsong, i have been coming down here for 6 years and never had any trouble personally. saying that i dont leave the van unattended anywhere other than a campsite. if visiting a city, find the closest campsite and use public transport to do your tourist bit. if you leave your camper anywhere on the coast of spain alone it wont be long before its broken into. a bit of common sense and you are as safe as anywhere. all the best sean


----------



## hogan

nicholsong said:


> How prevelant is this in Spain gnerally? I want to go into rural Spain generally but will want to visit Toledo, Grenada etc. - any problem outside Barcelona?
> 
> Geoff


I live in rural Spain just south of Valencia.
Yes the motorway service areas on the Barca/Valencia road are dangerous
but a large gang was arrested earlier this year so we must wait and see.
Like any country the cities are more dangerous than the towns.Take the above advise and use buses.
But in the country you will have no problem apart from Dec to Feb when the Spanish import 1000 s of illegals to pick oranges.
During the summer I would not leave a motorhome unattended on the coast but then I would not advise anyone to tour Spain in the summer June/July /august (too hot too bust too expensive )Any other time you will have no problems.


----------



## Lesleykh

Watch your handbag in Spanish cities too. Well, any cities obviously, but I have only ever had a problem in Spain & Romania.

While in Valencia a teenage girl tried to get her hand into my handbag while I was walking to a bus stop with my husband and another couple. She'd got through two pretty strong magnetic poppers and a zip before I felt anything and the rest of my party never noticed a thing. She was ready to pass whatever she got to an older woman, and I noticed another woman close by who was obviously a third in the gang. My purse would have been whisked away had not my hairbrush been on top of it.

The only other place I have had a problem is Romania, where my bag was slashed at as I boarded a bus. They only got my very cheap sungalsses.

We've travelled all over the world and our rule of thumb is to always look like we don't have much. No-one tries to rob my scruff of a husband. Offer him stuff, but never rob him! The Valencia event was a city break with another couple and we decided to look smarter for the weekend as they are 5 star hotel people! I should have had my bag under my coat, but we'd only just walked out of the hotel door and were going hardly any distance to the bus stop.

Lesley


----------



## roamingsue

Last October I was in Northan Spain, Narvarra region in the countryside. Based on the behaviour of the locals, i.e. shopping left on door handles and a relaxed attitude to locking doors I do not think the crime rate was a huge problem.

The Spanish could not have been more friendly or kind and it is a beautiful country. 

Barcelona for my daughter was totally different a pickpocketers den!


----------



## hogan

Another thing to watch is...
Be very wary if you see some one loitering near you on a mobile phone,they will have another person with them close by and are waiting to catch you off guard.
No one takes any notice of someone on a mobile.


----------



## bozzer

Take great care selecting a carpark.

I would say don't park in any city carpark. Leave the van on the campsite and use public transport.

We parked in a large carpark in Girona, open aspect, next to a Wallace Arnold coach and lots of other coaches with drivers around. 

Came back, all the coaches had gone and we'd been broken into. We had an alarm but noone took any notice. Police said it was immigrants! Luckily we had our son and daughter-in-law with us who both speak Spanish so everything was sorted quickly.

Our policy is don't park in cities and fill up before "Bandit Country" Barcelona, Madrid and don't stop.


----------



## wobby

tonyt said:


> ................... and fit a decent alarm with a panic button in the cab.
> 
> I'm sure the accessory loop on the Strikeback could be adapted quite easily to take a simple push button trigger in the cab - Eddie VB?


The new Strikeback alarm key fob has a panic button on it that sets off the alarm. I no because I did it the other day, it frightened the life out of me, what a great idea!

Wobby


----------



## littlenell

Hopefully our double dobie dog alarm will keep folk out of our van!!


----------



## trevchrizy

On a positive note, recently coming back from a trip to spain, passing through bacelona, we took a wrong turn off the main motorway and found ourselves in the back streets, no idea where we where? After going round and round a young guy in a 4x4 stopped alongside where we had parked up, with very little spanish/english he drove and we followed his car till he put us back onto the right road, be on the side of caution, but don't let us forget not all have evil intentions!
trevor bellward


----------



## teemyob

*Driving*



gelathae said:


> Following my Barcelona experience this what I do.
> 
> About 10 miles from the City I pull tightly in front of a large truck and stay there until I pass the toll booth on the far side of the City because, the problem mainly occurs on the "free" section. I do this because the "bandits" pull in behind you in order to throw their bricks at your van to kid you into thinking something is wrong. After doing this they pull along side you signalling that something is wrong with your van.
> 
> The golden rule is don't stop. If you do you will be robbed. I've spoken to two couples who have experieced these bandits. A Dutch couple had their money and passports stolen and a British couple who towed a caravan were physically assauted. Despite this experience I have no hesitation in travelling via Barcelona; if you are cautious and are aware of the possibilities there should be no problem as long as you do not stop.
> 
> I do not think the sign saying I will follow you to a recognised police station is a good idea. You could be taken to a remote road where you will be forced to stop and then anything could happen.


Excellent Advice


----------



## teemyob

*French Action*

French Police Action Here

Read All About it


----------



## pippin

I bet the French Gendarmes and authorities will take a rather more "robust" attitude than the UK ones.

Ze bill of 'uman rites? Pah!


----------



## SpeedyDux

Great news!

I assume that the gassing gang has not yet been rounded up ... 8) 


SD


----------



## teemyob

*police*

There was an Article in La Var Matin in in the Summer about a Sting in a Motorway Service Area Near Cannes. Undercover Police posed as Tourists whilst 50 Police officers hid. A gang set out to Rob the "Tourists" and 9 men were arrested.


----------



## iandsm

*robbery*

Don't stop is great advice, but if you have no choice and are forced to there are some measures you can take. Set your alarm off (Many can be set off by stopping the engine and re starting after pressing the alarm arming device on your key fob) the alarm will go off without opening doors or windows. That should discourage all but the most determined.

An innocent piece of edquipment is a small can of WD40 which if one is kept in the drivers and passenger's door pocket for quick access can be quite useful if you have to open a window. Carefully superglue the little red straw in place on the spray button, when dry cut it down to about an inch and a half. You will find that the spray will then travel five feet or so. Where you spray it is obvious and the result might give you vital time to move off. If any customs, police or other officials examine your van and find this, just smile sweetly and explain you have a squeaky window.


----------



## Raf

Its such a shame that these stories are getting more common by the day. Just be careful and extra vigilant everyone. Scumbags will do anything.


----------



## Mike48

When you are confronted by "pretend police" it is very difficult to know whether they are real or not. Some time ago I posted a piece about my experience at the Motorway Aire just before the Millau Bridge.

I was woken at about 2pm by 2 scruffy looking blokes - one wearing a thick anorak and the other a tea shirt with egg like stains down his front. He was wearing a gun. They asked me to open the door- I refused but spoke to them through the window. I could see everything very clearly because I was parked under floodlights.

I asked for identification. He pointed to a van indicating it was a police vehicle. The rear lens was broken and there was huge body damage along the side. I told them to go away.

The guy with the anorak got a truncheon out of his van and charged at my windscreen but pulled up at the last minute. Both were pointing at my windscreen. I got out my wheel brace and threatened them with it. The guy with the gun burst out laughing and the guy with the anorak was becoming increasingly annoyed. And then the penny dropped. 

The guys were trying to tell me to remove my satnav from the screen as apparently there had been a few thefts of such devices in that area.


So the question is "How do you know whether the Police are real or not?"


----------



## goldi

The Madrid ring road is another danger area.
Last april a couple towing acaravan were motioned to stop by some would be police but the couple were wise about these gangsters and put two fingers up at them and mouthed f*** off and the gangers accelerated of down the slip road .

so watch if going round the madrid ring road

I reckon all major cities can be dodgy if you have anything valuable.

norm


----------



## MeandHim

raynipper said:


> It's possible to buy legally in France CS gas (mace) and electric 'stun' equipment.
> 
> Of course I don't bring mine to UK................... :roll:
> 
> Ray.


Trouble is, if YOU can buy it, so can 'they'!! Thanks to all who gave information on this subject - forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## montpinchon

Hmm, all the foregoing reminds me of - sometime in 2001/2002 - a coach on its way home from a day-trip to Calais which was stopped at Leigh Delamere services on the M4, boarded by a group of 'customs officers' with yellow waistcoats with 'HM Customs' on the back,and politely relieved of all their bags of booze & cigs. ... :lol: :roll:


----------

